# Sending .eml attachment files to my Kindle



## Temsamany (Jan 12, 2012)

I receive a number of emails every day of the Lefsetz Letter.  I want to be able to read them on my new Kindle Wi-FI (4th Generation).  I want to automatically forward the emails to my Kindle email address.  The problem is that they are forwarded as .eml attachments, which the Kindle can't read.  It can read them if I simply manually change the file extension from .eml to .txt.  I can't find any way to automatically forward these emails as attachments and automatically change the file extension to.txt  Any ideas on how I can do this? - Thanks


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's not really a kindle issue. . . .you'd have to find something that worked with your email program.

Until then, manually changing them and forwarding them is the only option I see.

You _may_ be able to connect to the web portal of your email account and read them via the browser, but that's going to be not fast and you'd have to have a wifi connection available.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Often if an email has a .eml file, it's not because it's been sent to you in that format, it's because your email client can't natively handle the email format and therefore it converts it into an .eml file.

So, for instance, if you are sent an email in HTML and your mail reader is set not to use HTML, it will convert the received message to an .eml file.

You might want to check if your mail server or mail client has any settings to determine what mail format to receive.

Also it might be worth seeing if you can request the email sender to switch from text to HTML (or vice versa) and see if that helps.


----------



## Temsamany (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion.  I use Gmail with Thunderbird and it doesn't seem to have options for attachment forwarding with different file formats.  I spent hours researching and looking at other email client options with no success.  Finally I found that the Lefsetz Letter Blog  has RSS feeds as well as email delivery.  I was able to use Calibre and designate it as a custom news source and that works.  Only disadvantage being that my computer must be on and running Calibre at all times,  which would not have been necessary with direct email delivery.  I am surprised as how long it takes to receive email delivery of personal documents on the Kindle by either method, as opposed to when it appears on my computer email.  In this computer era we expect everything to be instantaneous, but guess i can't be too picky about the Kindle's free Wi-Fi Personal document delivery service.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Temsamany said:


> I am surprised as how long it takes to receive email delivery of personal documents on the Kindle by either method, as opposed to when it appears on my computer email. In this computer era we expect everything to be instantaneous, but guess i can't be too picky about the Kindle's free Wi-Fi Personal document delivery service.


Hmmm...I was creating a Christmas letter to place on the Kindles I was giving as gifts to the granddaughters and was sending it to my K to check appearance, and it was almost immediate each time I made a change... I was sending a word doc directly to the my Kindle's email address.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My experience sending documents has been similar to Betsy's.  The only times it didn't show up virtually right away, and I went back to check, I realized I'd never actually sent it.   Or wireless wasn't turned on on the Kindle.


----------



## Temsamany (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the comments.  I tested the speed of emailing a personal document. Today it only took one minute and ten seconds.  Can't complain about that.
I wonder if I am missing something about Calibre's handling of Custom News Sources, are they only updated once a day? If so, I wonder if I need to have multiple entries of the same RSS feed as a Custom news source with each one having a different delivery time?  I want to have some updated several times a day.


----------

